# New receiver with NHT speakers.



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

My speakers are NHT VT-1.2 towers, VS-1.2 satellites and VS-2a center. I'm looking at Denon 4311ci, Anthem mrx500/700 or Onkyo 3009 to go with my NHT's. So which one will match up with my NHT's. Had the Denon 4310ci and sold it was wondering about the other receivers. :help:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I cannot imagine either of those receivers having a problem matching up with those speakers. You might have to merely decide based on features.

One advantage the 4311 will have over the 4310 is Audyssey XT32, which will give you better resolution for fine tuning Audyssey, especially in the lower end, which will effect your subs more than your mains.

I am not familiar with the recent Anthem products, but I did own the AVM-50 a while back. I am not sure how their ARC now compares to Audyssey XT32. One nice feature of Audyssey is the option of Audyssey or Audyssey Flat. If you find a receiver is a bit laid back, you might select Audyssy Flat... or a bit bright, select Audyssey. If you want to get even more precise you can add Audyssey Pro for another $5-600.

I just swapped out my 4311 for the Onkyo 5508 (a lot of the same features of the 3009) and I am not noticing a lot of differences at the moment, but I have only spent a very short amount of time with the 5508 (like only a few hours). I like the GUI on the Onkyo a LOT better than the 4311, but it seems Audyssey XT32 did a little better job on the 4311 over the 5508. It will be a while before I can make any more seriously subjective listening comparisons based on what Audyssey has done. Yet again, I just don't expect a lot of differences to be glaring. I am also using outboard amps.

Personally I would stick with something that has Audyssey XT32, but it is strictly my opinion.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I could not possibly agree more about getting an XT32/SubEQ HT AVR. Especially if using dual subwoofers. The Onkyo TX-NR3009 would be a great choice as it has a really strong Amplifier Stage, great Video Processing, XT32/SubEQ, THX Ultra 2 Plus Certification, and much more. NHT's are usually slightly below average in terms of sensitivity. That is they require a bit more power than other speakers to reach the same SPL level. As all the AVR's you listed are quite good, you should be fine. However, I do think the 3009/5009 have the strongest Amplifier Stages of the listed.
J


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

I thought that the Denon had the strongest Amplifier Stage for the reviews that I read. Also did a better job with XT32/SubEQ then the Onkyo. Has Onkyo fixed all problems that it had with the 008 series.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

robsong said:


> I thought that the Denon had the strongest Amplifier Stage for the reviews that I read. Also did a better job with XT32/SubEQ then the Onkyo. Has Onkyo fixed all problems that it had with the 008 series.


Hello,
The 4311 having a stronger Amplifier Stage is something I have not really heard about. Both Onkyo XT32 AVR's are THX Ultra 2 Plus Certified and weigh around 60lbs. (4311 weighs around 40lbs and Denon's Ultra2 AVR costs $5500) As for Audyssey, aside from having to engage THX Modes to get an Audyssey Flat Curve, the Onkyo's do not have an advantage or disadvantage over the Denon. And the latest x09 has really seemed to be improved in terms of QC. And speaking for earlier Onkyo Series, I have used them for the past 5 years (4 different AVR's 805/875/3007/3008) and only the 3007 required Repair. Bear in mind I am not easy on AVR's and sold my 805 and 875 to local friends and both are still working perfectly all these years later.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

When you talk about stronger Amplifier Stage what do you mean. Are we talking about power output at driving your speakers. 3009 is using 6 x 24-bit/192-kHz Burr-Brown DAC's but doesn't specify the processors does anyone know.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, The Onkyo has a much stronger amplification section than the Denon.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Yes, The Onkyo has a much stronger amplification section than the Denon.


+1 - this is the main reason I chose the Onkyo over the Denon. Granted, I then went ahead and purchased an XPA-5 to power the L/C/R and side surrounds, but I wanted to make sure I had enough oopmf to power whatever I chose for rears. You can never have too much power.... :devil:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

How are we defining "much stronger"? Are there common tests somewhere that show the difference?

My guess would be anyone would be hard pressed to notice a difference in a side by side testing unless you were driving some seriously difficult speakers to above reference levels. 

As far as overall sound and Audyssey, I am not too impressed with the Onkyo at this point. I spent a good bit more time with my new Onkyo last night and as it stands right now... and unless I can get better results with Audyssey Pro... I am probably going to sell it and go back to the 4311 (unfortunately not the one that is sitting here for Fedex to pick up today). I hope it is nothing more than settings... (and I do have THX engaged), but there is definitely going to have to be some changes made before this Onkyo can match the 4311. I am not sure what exactly is effecting the sound at this point, but it is not to my liking. I will discuss this in Onkyo 5508 thread a bit later if you want to check it out. Obviously I don't want to hijack your thread, but my guess is the 5508 and 3009/5009 are not going to be any different with sound and Audyssey.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

From my readings, I've found out that Audyssey and Onkyo don't work as well as Denon does. Why would that be is it software or hardware that's the question.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You would think that the Audyssey software would be the same, but I am not sure. Audyssey might could tell us, yet Onkyo's implementation might be different... and there could be other settings that effect it.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
There actually are Bench Tests of the 3007 and 4311 via British Magazine Home Cinema Choice Magazine. However, I cannot post the links as they circumvent Copyright Laws. I will try to pull them up and post the numbers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Audioholics has a review of the 4310ci and the numbers look very good and should be the same for 4311ci.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

robsong said:


> Audioholics has a review of the 4310ci and the numbers look very good and should be the same for 4311ci.


Hello,
With the 4310 being a 7 Channel AVR and the 4311 being a 9 Channel AVR, I really do not think the comparison would be as applicable. Moreover the difference in weight is 34 pounds for the 4310 and 38 for the 4311 while adding 2 additional channels of amplification.
Cheers,
J


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

But still it should have about the same power as the 4310ci.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Not given its almost the same weight and has to drive 9 channels. What your not understanding is that you can not go by the manufacturers specifications as they are misleading. The power ratings are for two channels driven not all 9ch. 
Driving all 9 it most likely will only do about 70% of its rated output at best.
Onkyo Receivers have been tested to do much better all channels driven because of the much larger power supply and amplification sections across the board.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

From Audioholics, Denon AVR-4310CI CEA2010 Dynamic Power Testing at 7 channel at 129.1 W. I'm not trying to say that the Onkyo are bad just would like to see what the can do. I know that this is for 7 channels and not 9.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Either of these receivers will drive _most_ any speaker to beyond their capabilities... to levels hardly anyone ever uses for normal listening. If ya gonna roll one up and listen to Nine Inch Nails at ear piercing volumes, then you might wanna go an entirely different route. :whistling: I just don't think quibbling over a few watts is nearly as important as the functionality and features to suit your taste. You also don't need near as much power in the surrounds as you would need in the center and mains.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

I know I just want to see what the Onkyo has. I like to keep my hearing so I can hear my wife complain. :rofl2:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We appreciate honest members... :sarcastic:

Nothing wrong with comparing. I just don't think I would let the amp section for these units concern me as much as I would other things that are likely going to matter more in your situation.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Sonnie said:


> We appreciate honest members... :sarcastic:
> 
> Nothing wrong with comparing. I just don't think I would let the amp section for these units concern me as much as I would other things that are likely going to matter more in your situation.


Hello,
I could not agree more. I say whichever XT32 AVR that you can get the best deal on should be the one to get. Accessoeies4less sells both brands and sometimes has some awesome deals on these Receivers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

I can get a great deal on both receivers and will be getting one of them tomorrow. Went out today and got a chance to listen to Goldernears speakers and they sound great. Looks like I'll be upgrade from my NHT's later in the year. Maybe Goldernears or something else. Just got a call this morning from my local dealer and he has the Anthem MRX500 set up and wants me to come over for a listen. onder:


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Well guys I got the Anthem MRX500 and I should have it by Friday I hope. Then will set it up and run ARC and see what happens. Also will be upgrading my speakers later in the year or next. It's been fun going out and seeing all these great receivers. Also a headache at the same time in deciding which one to get. :bigsmile:


----------

